# Big Love



## leslie (Mar 2, 2010)

I rented the first season on Netflix to see what it was all about. And now I'm hooked. Just finished up with the second season and I've been googling seasons 3 & 4 and reading what's going on. I have no patience and can't wait to know what is going to happen next. Uhh, I find myself a little obsessed over this show. It just gets better and better. And not to mention, I think Bill Paxton is very handsome. 

Is there anyone else out there that watches this show?


----------



## nettiepoo (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been watching the show for 2 0r so years. I have HBO and have seen all episodes. The new season is on now but the season finale is going to aire Sunday of this coming week @ 9pm. Yes, it is a great show and alot happens even during one show. With not wanting to spoil anything for you things are verrry crazy and theres soo much going on this season. I love HBO and think they have great original series. Not to get off the subject, but True Blood (another hbo original series) is also GREAT!! It and Big Love are my favorites. True Bloods new season starts in June of this year and they are 2 seasons out so far, its about vampires and supernatural. Back to BL Im not sure if Barb or Nikki is my fave wife, however I think Bills mother is freaken hilarious! Its almost hard to believe there mother and son. A little update to the show as of now... Bill is running for congressman in Utah..WOOOW! crazy huh? I would be happy to fill you in on anything if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pertaining to the show.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 3, 2010)

I love this show too! I am originally from Utah, so it makes me laugh a lot- some stuff is way over-exaggerrated, while other parts are pretty dang true to life! It really is addicting, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do think this season is a little slower than the others- b/c it's all about the congress race- but I read somewhere that next season is going to focus a lot more on the family and their issues.

I love Marge, she is so cute. Not a fan of Barb, and Nikki can be ok but also horribly obnoxious. I am not a fan of Bill, I think he's kind of a jerk and is lucky his wives haven't walked out on him, lol. But yea, who are your fave characters?


----------



## leslie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love this show, and True Blood too. I got my husband into this show too and we watch it together.  I have TB season 1 on DVD. But really am obsessed over this show for right now since I have to wait for season 2 of TB to come out. 

I really don't have a favorite. I like all 3 wives, but in their own different ways. I like Barb because she's the one who keeps everything together. I think if she were to leave, everything would fall apart. Especially Bill. I love Nicki just because she's Nicki. She cracks me up the way she treats Margene. And I just love her look. From her hair to her shoes. Then Margene is just too funny. Like I can see myself doing some of the stuff she does. I like how now she's being tougher and standing up for herself, instead of them pushing her over. 

And right now I don't like Bill. He get's himself into these messes and then brings his family into it. It's like he just loves drama or something. I just wish he would see that he just needs one of them (I'd prefer him to just be with Barb) and live his life in a monogamous marriage. But that's just me.

Oh, and Nettiepoo, you can put me up to date w/ everything going on. I don't mind spoilers. I hate being in the dark. 

Oh, and I have to say I really HATE Anna. Ugh, can't stand her.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL yea, Anna kinda disrupts the balance of the whole family or something, not sure what it is about her! 

Have you seen the 3rd season? I think it should be out on DVD by now. Definitely good though!...and I think TB season 2 is going to be replayed on HBO pretty shortly here, so if you have HBO, keep an eye out for it.


----------



## leslie (Mar 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have cable. It's a bummer. But if I did, I'd be watching all the time. I rent the seasons through Netflix. So I've seen seasons 1 and 2 already. And today season 3 comes in the mail. I can't wait to watch it. 

What do you think is going to happen next season? From the looks of things I think everything is just going to crash down all around them. Bill's going to end up in a monogamous relationship w/a lot of child support.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 4, 2010)

I never thought of it that way but you're right, I think his wives are tiring of hs antics and the neglect; I can tell Margene is a little disenchanted right now and without giving away too many details (though you seem to know what's currently happening), it seems like she is in a good postition to get into some trouble. So...yea basically I think it will get interesting, especially now that the focus is going to be on the family for season 5. I just can't believe season 4 is nearly over!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOOOOVE Big Love! We got rid of HBO, however, so I've only seen the first two seasons; I'm waiting for Season 3 to arrive on Netflix.


----------



## leslie (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm up to date about what's happening because I cheated and read the  synopsis for all the episodes for season 3 & 4. So I kinda know what's going on. Haha. 

I received the first DVD of season 3 last night. And so far its really good. My only gripe is that it seems like they just skip through episodes. I mean one minute Bill's at home and the next scene, he's already at the compound. I don't know, I just like details, I guess. 

So Kragey, who are your fave's?


----------



## Brie (Mar 5, 2010)

I recently got hooked on this too!!! I love it, really I love almost anything HBO though so I may be a tad biased....


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 5, 2010)

^^ Yea, HBO is really great! I love all the shows: Entourage, Big Love, True Blood, SATC, etc. It's addicting. I'm actually watching a re-run of last week's episode. I can't believe this week is the season finale!! I swear there haven't been 12 episodes, have there?


----------



## Kragey (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leslie* 

 
_So Kragey, who are your fave's?_

 

I'm a Chloe Sevigny fan, so I have to admit I have a particular fondness for that good ol' second wife. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also find Roman incredibly fascinating...Bill is the goody-two-shoes polygamist, the Greens are the bad polygamists, and it's like Roman and the folks at the compound are the ones in-between. You know, the ones with all of that delicious gray area!

I change my mind about Sarah and Anna on a regular basis. Sometimes I like them, sometimes they're too "perfect" to be true.

I had a bunch of stuff spoiled for me from seasons 3 and 4; namely, certain character deaths and marriages. And now I'm all upset and sad.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2010)

I really enjoy Big Love and I can't believe that the season is over tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't understand how Bill has enough time in his day to do everything.


----------



## nettiepoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Well last episode Big Love came and gone last night and Im quite upset how tehy left things. Bill is really starting to erk me with all his BS..poor whats his name (partner in Home Plus) guy taking the fall for Bill being a polygamast, then only to out themselves after the election?? I believe the family is falling apart and Barb seems as if shes about to pop! I dont blame her! Nikki is going threw all kinds of crap..self idenity maybe? but I have to admit i like her and I love her house..her bedroom is beautiful. Iv been looking for a bedroom suit kinda like hers with no luck. Anyways, Marge, she is embarassed about coming out..I dont blame her in a way, she has a good business going and shes young and dying for some attention. I believe that man she married (Annas man) kinda has the hots for her and she may be having some urges to act upon..I think he's totally HOT btw. That scene were him and Bill was playing tether ball was hilarious..alot of testostorone flying around. I think alot of sh** is gona hit the fan next season and I cant waite to see it happen. It suks there was only 9 episodes this season. I dont care for Nikki's ex he is one creepy dude! Cant waite for new season. BTW, True Bloods new season starts in June...YAY!!!


----------



## leslie (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone heard about season 5 going to be the last season for Big Love? I read that on the Facebook fan page. I hope it's not. I love this show!

Anyways, last night's episode, from what I read and saw of the recap on HBO.com, seemed so good. If I were Barb, I would of left him along time ago. And I loved how she told him how she needed him for 20 years, but not any more. I really think she deserves to be happy. But why do you think she went up there with him at the end? And the look on Margene's face when she was up there. She didn't look too happy. Especially since she's "married" to Anna's man. She could go to jail for the false marriage.  

I can't believe he outed himself. Isn't it illegal to be a polygamist? I think next season, he's going to be asked to step down.

How long do we have to wait till season 5?


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 8, 2010)

I know, I thought it was kinda b.s. that he campaigned for so long under a certain pretense and then he's like "surprise! I'm not who you think I am!"-- isn't that a bit shady? Can he be impeached for that? He should've either been open about it the whole time, or still kept it quiet after the race. Though I do think that in real life, it would be kind of hard to go for _that_ long without anyone finding out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean honestly, he's got neighbors, people on the compound, casino employees, Don and his family, the bishop who ex'd Barb, and NO ONE tipped off the press that he was a polygamist? 

As for the wives, they certainly left me wondering! It looks like Marge's marriage to Gorin (or whatever his name is) might be taking on a life of its own, and Barb- well, I thought she was out of the family, but then she got on stage- was it one of those things where she felt obligated (like when someone proposes to you, you feel obligated to say yes even if you're not sure, haha), or is she going to hang on longer?? I find it hard to believe that she'd be leaving the show- what fun would it be with one wife short? 

And yes, Jay is totally creepy! I'm not even sure what he has to do with anything. I guess for a little drama, but what he was doing was so gross. So so bizarre.

You know though who I've noticed hasn't been around for awhile...that little muse of Roman's- the young girl that was stirring up all that drama the last few seasons. I wonder if she'll ever come back.

Ok I'm done jabbering, can't wait for Season 5 and I hope it's not the last!!!


----------



## leslie (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_ I mean honestly, he's got neighbors, people on the compound, casino employees, Don and his family, the bishop who ex'd Barb, and NO ONE tipped off the press that he was a polygamist?_

 
That's what I don't understand. In real life these politician's every sin comes out during the times they are campaigning. Why didn't the guy he was going up against use it to his advantage. All he had to do was go over Bill's house and take a peek at his back yard.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_ Barb- well, I thought she was out of the family, but then she got on stage- was it one of those things where she felt obligated (like when someone proposes to you, you feel obligated to say yes even if you're not sure, haha), or is she going to hang on longer?? I find it hard to believe that she'd be leaving the show- what fun would it be with one wife short?_

 
I think she just did it for him. Like a last hurrah maybe? I don't think she'll leave the show. I'm hoping he realizes that she is his real true love and just be with her in the end. But that's my wishful thinking.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_ You know though who I've noticed hasn't been around for awhile...that little muse of Roman's- the young girl that was stirring up all that drama the last few seasons. I wonder if she'll ever come back._

 
Rhonda was so annoying. I didn't like her. Didn't she go to Los Angeles or something?


----------



## Kragey (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally saw the first 2 episodes of Season 3! Ugh, Margene drives me apeshit with that mouth of hers sometimes!

I liked Rhonda at first because she was such an evil little wench, but she got old fast. Now when I want my dose of crazy and evil, I look for Wanda and Lois, respectively.


----------

